# help installing



## gandaran (May 6, 2011)

Hi

I have a free 15 GB partition on an extended partition (not primary) where I would like to install FreeBSD alongside windows 7 and linux. My question is what is the best way to install to this partition, do I just have to make a /root and home partition or do I need a /boot and  /usr partition too? \

I usually install a lot of programs so I will need about 8GB for the /root file system and the rest 7GB for the home user.
Nnother question, I'm downloading the i386 iso, which desktop FreeBSD runs, KDE (KDE 4?) or Gnome?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2011)

You can't install FreeBSD on an extended partition.

Answers to the rest of your questions can be found in the handbook.

Handbook: 2.6 Allocating Disk Space


----------

